# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Gloves ....???

## 2davidbostonjr1

are gloves used more in college or high school ??? not just at skilled player positions but every where i know this year in high school almost my whole team wore then all the line me and everything are qb was pretty much the only kid that didnt i know ive always woren them and will cont. let me know what your take is on them do more people wear them in college or less ??

----------


## IrISShEagles

More people wear them in high school because I think its a confidence issue. Most people believe it is better for catching, but I believe if you have soft hands you have soft hands. It also depends on the climate. There are going to be more people wearing them in Notre Dame than in Miami.

----------


## qccat

very true, i see more in college then I did in high school. All positions wear them in college, especially linemen. as for receivers, its definately a confidence thing. Personally i dont like them b/c my hands get really sweaty

----------


## Rhino58

> are gloves used more in college or high school ??? not just at skilled player positions but every where i know this year in high school almost my whole team wore then all the line me and everything are qb was pretty much the only kid that didnt i know ive always woren them and will cont. let me know what your take is on them do more people wear them in college or less ??


I wore them in HS but not in college. Only pussi wideouts use gloves, cause quaterbacks throw too hard  :Frown:  . Besides they only let you wear white now.

----------


## qccat

all of our linebackers and linemen wear gloves. all grey gloves

----------


## IrISShEagles

It depends what kind of gloves we're talking about. Lineman gloves, receiver gloves, and just for some laughs...kicker gloves

----------


## qccat

we played a kicker who was decked out in numerous wristbands up his arms and wore only one glove. So i didnt feel bad when he got leveled on a kickoff return haha

----------


## IrISShEagles

It must have been his dominant hand that the glove was on, since he couldnt tackle he wore gloves so it wouldnt hurt his pretty hand when he was busy trying to b!tch slap the ball carrier

----------


## qccat

> It must have been his dominant hand that the glove was on, since he couldnt tackle he wore gloves so it wouldnt hurt his pretty hand when he was busy trying to b!tch slap the ball carrier


  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Rhino58

> all of our linebackers and linemen wear gloves. all grey gloves


Played LB all my life, gloves cause more trouble than help.

----------


## eacman65

i like wearing gloves as a lineman, but as for kids who wear them just to dress up with all their gay wristbands everywhere, i truly hate those kids with all my heart

----------


## bubbathegut

i knew guys that would spray stick-em on their gloves

----------


## dalcowbag

> i knew guys that would spray stick-em on their gloves


doesnt nebody catch with there hands nemore?? :Don't know:

----------


## qccat

> doesnt nebody catch with there hands nemore??


Not you DCB, pan hands  :Bow1:  QCCAT

----------


## dalcowbag

> Not you DCB, pan hands  QCCAT


lolol

Dont FB's have a rep for having the ole' hands of stone??? :Don't know:

----------


## qccat

not this sleeeek one right here....exceptions to every rule Bags  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## dalcowbag

> not this sleeeek one right here....exceptions to every rule Bags


I MAKE THE RULES NOW, I AM THE EXCEPTION. . .see that 1000th post!!!!?? that means i am the inforcer from here on in d&mnit





hehe :Welcome:

----------


## qccat

> i am the inforcer 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


are you the enforcer or the INforcer, i need to know this

----------


## dalcowbag

> are you the enforcer or the INforcer, i need to know this


i am the IN forcer as in i am IN your head messing with your mind!!!!


sh!t i wish i took more english class

----------


## Fullback57

> lolol
> 
> Dont FB's have a rep for having the ole' hands of stone???


In my playing days, ive seen some fullbacks with the softest hands on the whole team...mind you, i've also seen some FB's that couldnt catch a cold

I wore Cutters all last year...best glove i ever used.

----------


## dalcowbag

i here good things about cutters. But we arnt alowed to wear them b/c of sponshership. but for lineman the best gloves gotta be the REEBOK half finger. even when i played center back in the day they allowed enough flexibilty to snap the ball. and they dont get stiff and rigid

----------


## SickNasty

I improved my catching ability the second I moved from fullback to halfback, gloves just keep my hands from stinging like hell and keep em warm so I can catch

----------


## Bigkatz

this is a classic case of younger players seeing college players wearing gloves so they all want to wear gloves. just like the sweatbands on the bi's and the stickers on the helmets.

----------


## dalcowbag

i myself am ditching the gloves. You can either catch the bal lor you cant. i have found that you cant "feel" the ball with gloves on

----------


## d-lineman

I also really like the reebok half finger glove. I wore them almost my entire highschool career and I will continue to wear them this fall when I start my college career.

----------


## playa4933

i wore those adidas linebacker gloves when i played. My fingers were a little ****ed up so i need some padding behind them. I wouldnt recommend them though, they dont last worth ****, mine were soo torn up at the end of the season. They started tearing like midseason. I might get a receiver glove, but i need some padding on the back, any ideas.

----------


## ChemDietMIC

I wore gloves since 9th grade when it got cold out just so it wouldn't hurt so much,

----------


## Badgerman

Cutter gloves are the best......I've paid for a bunch of different ones for the kid.....I've tried em all and Cutters rock

----------


## clampitt

I WEAR gloves because it makes me feel faster. Its a strange feeling.

----------


## flyguy7

I love seeing props go out to Cutters, that C-tack sh*t is absolutely ridiculous, all the receivers on my team use 'em. As for me, I think they're a little too bulky, and I'm all about style- the UnderArmour one's are truly slick

----------


## TheOneTheOnly

I used Cutters for 4 years of H.S. football and loved them. I dont think it is as much as the QB throwing hard as it is a confidence issue, you feel you can catch anything with a good pair of gloves on.

----------


## jb1005

> I wore them in HS but not in college. Only pussi wideouts use gloves, cause quaterbacks throw too hard  . Besides they only let you wear white now.


your facts are wrong. they only let you wear grey.

----------


## aminophiliac

man. i tore the skin off two knuckles before realizing u need them at the line or as linebacker. went thu 3 pair my senior year in hs. best pair were sone newman linebacker's with a pad from my worn out nike's sewn on the base of the thumb with 6lb test.

----------


## gthirty6ptime

> I also really like the reebok half finger glove. I wore them almost my entire highschool career and I will continue to wear them this fall when I start my college career.



eww a mount union radier. OAC yes. Haha I guess I will be seeing you again this fall. MC will be good competition next year. So dont think that ring is yours. 

And you def see more players with gloves in college. There usually free from a sponsor anyway.

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

Shut up rickey

----------


## DoubleL

You catch with your fingers, not your hands. And I wouldn't say gloves are worn by "pussies" as some of you seem to think. Do you think Jerry Rice wears gloves cuz he's a pussy? Some may say because of sponsorship. Do you think Jerry Rice needs the extra money? Almost every WR in the league wears gloves regardless of climate. My hands don't seem to regenerate that sticky rubber **** on them like the gloves seem to come with. Do I NEED gloves at WR? Probably not, but anything that helps I am going to use. Call me a pussy all you want, but when I catch 60 balls next year at the collegiate level you can kiss my ace.

----------


## joeben22

I used to wear them and couldnt catch as well. My hands are very wide and it seemed like I couldn't spread my hands open all the way so I stopped wearing them. I think it's all a matter of preference. If you like them wear them, if not don't.

----------


## GridIronDevil

> You catch with your fingers, not your hands. And I wouldn't say gloves are worn by "pussies" as some of you seem to think. Do you think Jerry Rice wears gloves cuz he's a pussy? Some may say because of sponsorship. Do you think Jerry Rice needs the extra money? Almost every WR in the league wears gloves regardless of climate. My hands don't seem to regenerate that sticky rubber **** on them like the gloves seem to come with. Do I NEED gloves at WR? Probably not, but anything that helps I am going to use. Call me a pussy all you want, but when I catch 60 balls next year at the collegiate level you can kiss my ace.


^ excellent point, and personally anything that will improve my game physically or even consiously...ill do it, personally im not all into the wrist abnds and bicep bands and forearms bands and all but hey if you like it do it.

----------


## the hulkster

d-lineman, maybe not such a smart idea to put the logo of MT, U in your avatar? I wear gloves but they are linebacker gloves, padded on the knuckle for knockin ****ers heads off, so I don't hurt my precious knuckles.HAHA

----------


## playa4933

how are the cutters reciever gloves as far as padding goes? Like i said im an outside linebacker and hate ****ing my fingers up. Also screws up my guitar playing for a while. Im looking for something i can catch in (picking off passes), something padded pretty well, and durability is important. Those adidas linebacker gloves were great but they got tore up and messed up pretty quickly. It would be nice not having to switch gloves 3 times. Any help? Thanks

----------


## HeLLBoy3045

nike gloves are def the best , i personally can catch the ball a hell of alot better wit them than with out them , i played some olb i def would wear gloves heres the 1s i suggest buying 
Nike Football Gloves D-Tack Destroyer 
Receiver/running back/linebacker gloves 
NFHS/NCAA approved high tack leather palm offers superior tack and durability 
Leather reinforced thumb and fingertips offer durability and a secure fit 
Spandex bonded molded foam claw offers lightweight impact protection 
Spandex back-of-the hand and thumb for enhanced flexibility and ventilation 
Wide elastic wristband for comfort and support


Our Price:$39.99 Priced Per Pair 
Qty: 123456789101112 SmallMediumLargeX-LargeXX-Large White/BlackGrey/Charcoal EastMidwestWestAdditional Item 
Please choose shipping region 
If this is an additional item to your order please choose that option under shipping. 
http://www.sportsdepot.com/footballgloves.html#GF0016 those r some nice 1s

----------


## Red Devil1392

Many People such as my self wear gloves to protect prevoulsy injured fingers and hands to repvent further injury's

----------

